# Key commands, dynamics and hairpins



## Daryl (Nov 17, 2006)

I just thought that I'd share a couple of things that I take for granted, but it was pointed out to me the other day that it saves loads of time with my system.

1) I use small text, boxed text quite a lot, so I've assigned key commands for both of these so that I don't have to navigate menus.

2) Lining up dynamics and hairpins. If you select all the dynamics and hairpins in your stave, use the Align in a Row command (Ctrl+Shift+R), the hairpins are all too low compared with the dynamics. My solution is change the default positions so that it looks correct and then instead of doing Align in a Row, do reset position (Ctrl+Shift+P). they are all now nicely aligned in a row and you can use the arrow keys to move the whole row up or down.

D


----------



## Thonex (Nov 17, 2006)

Daryl @ Fri Nov 17 said:


> I just thought that I'd share a couple of things that I take for granted, but it was pointed out to me the other day that it saves loads of time with my system.
> 
> 1) I use small text, boxed text quite a lot, so I've assigned key commands for both of these so that I don't have to navigate menus.
> 
> ...




Nice!!!

Regarding #1, where the hell is the rectangle boxed text command in the menu? I remember trying to find it when I was on a deadline using Sibelius... and I couldn't find it at the time so I gave up and didn't use a box.

Thanks,

T


----------



## sbkp (Nov 17, 2006)

Create > Text > Other Staff Text > Boxed Text

or...

Right Click > Text > Other Staff Text > Boxed Text


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 17, 2006)

..........


----------



## Thonex (Nov 17, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Fri Nov 17 said:


> This is especially useful for the alternate Technique text I use fairly often which is the same as regular Technique text, except that it erases the background.




aahhh... so like placing text in the middle of a stave and having it erase the stave lines directly inside the box... very cool!!!

Thanks guys

T


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 17, 2006)

..........


----------

